# Binky before and after!



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

As you can see she was a little in need of a groom...









Here she is after...of course getting muddy straight away! I love it..she feels like velvet, and she seems to love it too! 

Our post walk bath was a breeze😃

When we picked her up from the groomers we kept laughing every time we looked at her because she looks sooo different!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it. She looks beautiful even muddy!! It is kind of a shock at first but easy to care for. I love her color!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

They do feel lovely, don't they after a clip - but I agree with the laughing!! Kiki ended up with a bit of a complex...
Is Binky's muzzle cut straight at the side - that is the worst bit of Kiki's look ...
Binky looks lovely.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I love it. She looks beautiful even muddy!! It is kind of a shock at first but easy to care for. I love her color!


Yes it is a bit of a shock! But so easy to wash!! I know I am biased but I love her colour too...I am pleased she has kept her chocolate colour as she grows


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Marzi said:


> They do feel lovely, don't they after a clip - but I agree with the laughing!! Kiki ended up with a bit of a complex...
> Is Binky's muzzle cut straight at the side - that is the worst bit of Kiki's look ...
> Binky looks lovely.


Yes we were worried she would get a complex too as we kept breaking into hysterics! 

Yes her muzzle is straight, I took the picture of Weller in and said I wanted the same. It is the first lot of pics in this thread, (thanks Karen!)
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8167

I said as long as you kind of do a schnauzer cut that is fine, and do not shave her nose. 

I actually took the picture of the groom I hated and said do not do this!! Control freak or what?!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

So your diva instructions worked  that's obviously the way forward!! She looks gorgeous, looking forward to a cuddle! Xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Aw thanks Laura! Yes looking forward to a cuddle with your two tomorrow as well..see you at the castle! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Yes we were worried she would get a complex too as we kept breaking into hysterics!
> 
> Yes her muzzle is straight, I took the picture of Weller in and said I wanted the same. It is the first lot of pics in this thread, (thanks Karen!)
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8167
> ...


Weller's looks great, Kiki's is shorter on the side and it makes her muzzle look too pointy - next time I'll make a point of asking them to leave it a little longer on the sides.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Lovely cut! Polly has a velvet cut too - three quarters of an inch - pillar legs, leave muzzle long, complete control freak with long list of points. But she looks absolutely fab when we pick her up and then it grows out...

Toffin
x


----------

